# Southeast Asian Languages: A comparative study



## redwine

I would like to ask some assistance from our Asian foreros here especially those from Southeast Asian countries. I would like to make a comparative linguistic study on Austronesian/ Australo-Polynesian/ Malayo-Polynesian languages. Written below is a short questionnaire and a partial and unofficial list of languages listed under the aforementioned families of language. One of 
the aims of this project is to make systematic comparison among various dialects/ languages in Southeast Asia and adjacent regions. I know this is a daring feat but I know this would be possible with your help. Your response will comprise a part of said study. If you think that your native language is included in the list, please inform me so I may add that to the list. Any corrections and suggestions are more than welcome. Your participation is highly appreciated and let me thank you in advance. If the moderators would allow, I would like to post my finished work here so that people would have an insight on linguistic diversity of Asian languages. 

Note: If you know someone who speaks any of these languages, please invite them to join the forum. 


What is your country's national and official language/s? Is your national/official language derived from a single dialect or a compendium of various dialects? 

What are the dialects/ languages spoken in your country? how many dialects do you speak? Rank your proficienecy from 1 to 3; the number 1 for advance, 2 for intermediate, 3 for basic.

Are there varieties in a single dialect?  What might be the reason behind this? 

How does you dialect differ from the other dialects spoken near your area? 

please provide a translation of this phrase in you native language an in your dialect/s: I am a _______ (FILIPINO/ MALAYSIAN/ INDONESIAN ETC)


Western MALAYO-POLYNESIAN
Bali 
Cebuano and its varieties/subdialects
Chamorro
Ilocano
Indonesian
Javanese
Malagasy
Malay
Palauan
Pampangan 
Sasak
Tagalog or Filipino (an Austronesian language)
Ivatan
Formosan
Aklanon
Kankanay
Ilonggo
Tukang Besi (Indonesia)
Kadazandusun (Borneo)
Bahasa Malaysia/Bahasa Melayu
Bahasa Indonesia

Central Group
Tetum -East Timor
Molocca (Malaku)
Leti
Seram Is: Amahei, Makariki, Ruta, Souhuku Koako languages
AMBON : Tulehu, Tenga-Tenga, Tial, Liang, Waai languages (are these Haruku or Allang  languages?)


----------



## Merlin

redwine said:
			
		

> I would like to ask some assistance from our Asian foreros here especially those from Southeast Asian countries. I would like to make a comparative linguistic study on Austronesian/ Australo-Polynesian/ Malayo-Polynesian languages. Written below is a short questionnaire and a partial and unofficial list of languages listed under the aforementioned families of language. One of
> the aims of this project is to make systematic comparison among various dialects/ languages in Southeast Asia and adjacent regions. I know this is a daring feat but I know this would be possible with your help. Your response will comprise a part of said study. If you think that your native language is included in the list, please inform me so I may add that to the list. Any corrections and suggestions are more than welcome. Your participation is highly appreciated and let me thank you in advance. If the moderators would allow, I would like to post my finished work here so that people would have an insight on linguistic diversity of Asian languages.
> 
> Note: If you know someone who speaks any of these languages, please invite them to join the forum.
> 
> 
> What is your country's national and official language/s? Is your national/official language derived from a single dialect or a compendium of various dialects?
> 
> What are the dialects/ languages spoken in your country? how many dialects do you speak? Rank your proficienecy from 1 to 3; the number 1 for advance, 2 for intermediate, 3 for basic.
> 
> Are there varieties in a single dialect? What might be the reason behind this?
> 
> How does you dialect differ from the other dialects spoken near your area?
> 
> please provide a translation of this phrase in you native language an in your dialect/s: I am a _______ (FILIPINO/ MALAYSIAN/ INDONESIAN ETC)
> 
> 
> Western MALAYO-POLYNESIAN
> Bali
> Cebuano and its varieties/subdialects
> Chamorro
> Ilocano
> Indonesian
> Javanese
> Malagasy
> Malay
> Palauan
> Pampangan
> Sasak
> Tagalog or Filipino (an Austronesian language)
> Ivatan
> Formosan
> Aklanon
> Kankanay
> Ilonggo
> Tukang Besi (Indonesia)
> Kadazandusun (Borneo)
> Bahasa Malaysia/Bahasa Melayu
> Bahasa Indonesia
> 
> Central Group
> Tetum -East Timor
> Molocca (Malaku)
> Leti
> Seram Is: Amahei, Makariki, Ruta, Souhuku Koako languages
> AMBON : Tulehu, Tenga-Tenga, Tial, Liang, Waai languages (are these Haruku or Allang languages?)


Filipino is the national/official Language of the Philippines. It came from Malayo-Polynesian Languages.

Here are the following dialects that we speak in the Philippines. (Those without rank means I don't have a slight idea on how to speak or understand the dialect)
Tagalog - 1 
Pangasinense - 1 (Some parts have different terms used for things. Like the Pangasinense in our place we say "dalig" while in some parts they say "bukel" Both means "tires")
Ilocano - 1 (although some Ilocano dialects in other parts varies by intonation and pronounciation)
Kapampangan - 3 (this is the dialect spoken in the place I'm working at.)
Chavacano - a broken Spanish from Zamboanga City south of the Philippines.
Ilonggo, bisaya, Tausug, Tagalog, Cebuano, Hiligaynon and more... (these are the dialects I can think about right now.)
Even if we have different dialects, we still have some words that can be found in each dialect though they may vary in meaning. Like the word "langgam" which in northern Philippines is litteraly an "ant" but in southern part particularly in Ilo-ilo (if I'm not mistaken), "langgam" is known as an "ibon" or a bird.

Are there varieties in a single dialect? What might be the reason behind this? There are a couple of varieties. As I've mentioned above, they vary by pronounciation and intonation. And also the depth of words used.

How does you dialect differ from the other dialects spoken near your area? Words and and it's meaning makes the difference.

please provide a translation of this phrase in you native language an in your dialect/s: I am a _______ (FILIPINO/ MALAYSIAN/ INDONESIAN ETC)
Ako ay Pilipino. (Tagalog)
 Pilipino ak. (Pangasinense, Ilocano)

Hope this helps!


----------



## redwine

Merlin said:
			
		

> Filipino is the national/official Language of the Philippines. It came from Malayo-Polynesian Languages.
> 
> Here are the following dialects that we speak in the Philippines. (Those without rank means I don't have a slight idea on how to speak or understand the dialect)
> Tagalog - 1
> Pangasinense - 1 (Some parts have different terms used for things. Like the Pangasinense in our place we say "dalig" while in some parts they say "bukel" Both means "tires")
> Ilocano - 1 (although some Ilocano dialects in other parts varies by intonation and pronounciation)
> Kapampangan - 3 (this is the dialect spoken in the place I'm working at.)
> Chavacano - a broken Spanish from Zamboanga City south of the Philippines.
> Ilonggo, bisaya, Tausug, Tagalog, Cebuano, Hiligaynon and more... (these are the dialects I can think about right now.)
> Even if we have different dialects, we still have some words that can be found in each dialect though they may vary in meaning. Like the word "langgam" which in northern Philippines is litteraly an "ant" but in southern part particularly in Ilo-ilo (if I'm not mistaken), "langgam" is known as an "ibon" or a bird.
> 
> Are there varieties in a single dialect? What might be the reason behind this? There are a couple of varieties. As I've mentioned above, they vary by pronounciation and intonation. And also the depth of words used.
> 
> How does you dialect differ from the other dialects spoken near your area? Words and and it's meaning makes the difference.
> 
> please provide a translation of this phrase in you native language an in your dialect/s: I am a _______ (FILIPINO/ MALAYSIAN/ INDONESIAN ETC)
> Ako ay Pilipino. (Tagalog)
> Pilipino ak. (Pangasinense, Ilocano)
> 
> Hope this helps!



thank you for the response, merlin!!

How many types of subdialects are there in Pangasnense dialect? Could you provide some simple sentences for me to understand what you mean?

HERE ARE THE TOP 18 DIALECTS IN THE PHILIPPINES ACCORDING TO 2000 NATIONAL CENSUS

Tagalog - 22,000,000 
Cebuano - 18,500,000 
Ilokano - 7,700,000 
Hiligaynon - 6,900,000 
Waray-Waray - 3,100,000 
Northern Bikol - 2,500,000 
Kapampangan - 2,300,000 
Pangasinan - 1,540,000 
Southern Bikol - 1,200,000 
Kinaray-a - 1,100,000 
Maranao - 1,000,000 
Maguindanao - 1,000,000 
Tausug - 1,000,000 
Surigaonon - 600,000 
Masbatenyo - 530,000 
Aklanon - 520,000 
Chabacano - 360,000 
Ibanag - 320,000 


A national language is the chief language spoken by a group of people sharing a common ancestry and culture. The national language encompasses the common liturgical and rhetorical medium by which the intellectuals of a certain community strives to flourish and enriched through the course of time. Conversely, an official language is a language which people of a certain established region, having a distinct natural language (national language) of their own, learns to speak and adapt to become one of their valid media towards communicating with people of other region. 

You may refer to the website below to the consitutionality of the establishment and legislation of Filipino as the chief national language of the Philippines. 

http://www.chanrobles.com/article14language.htm


----------



## Merlin

redwine said:
			
		

> thank you for the response, merlin!!
> 
> How many types of subdialects are there in Pangasnense dialect? Could you provide some simple sentences for me to understand what you mean?


Pangasinense doesn't have sub-dialects (based on what I know). However, some of the words from other places are different. Let me give you an example.
Here's a sentence from my place. It's somewhat located eastern pangasinan in Bautista to be exact.
A platan kami dalig diyad Bunuan. Alabian kmi la ed dalan. Maong labat ta walay man-bubulkanize diyad biyek na dalan.
Now this is how they say it in Pangasinense in Dagupan City.
A platan kami bukel diyad Bunuan. Alabian kami ed dalan. Maong labat ta walay man-bubulkanize diyad basil na dalan.
(Our tire got flat in Bunuan. We were there till night time came. It's a good thing there's a vulcanizing shop on the other side of the road.)
Bukel and dalig = tire of a vehicle
Biyek and Basil = other side of a place, a thing, etc.
Also I would like to inform that even if you're in Pangasinan, there are certain places (Municipalities and barangays) who speak Ilocano. Places like Bolinao, Alcala, Binalonan, Pozzurubio and Carmen. There are also places who speak bot Ilocano and Pangasinense. Like Urdaneta and Sison. Hope this helps. If you have other questions, just let me know.


----------



## Acer_Cyle

Clarifications:

Chavacano is NOT Spanish! entonces, it's erroneous to say that Chavacano is a broken Castillan or Castillano de Trapo. Define first the meaning of EVOLVE/CREOLE. Just like Castillan evolved from Latin as a Vulgar Latin or broken Latin. But now, Castillan no longer consider a Vulgar Latin... Why? Because it has its own grammar. Just like Chavacano.

It is a distinct language, which having its own grammatical structures...

There are 157 Languages/Dialects in the Philippines. And some Languages have varieties just like Chavacano, which have six varieties!


----------



## mataripis

redwine said:


> I would like to ask some assistance from our Asian foreros here especially those from Southeast Asian countries. I would like to make a comparative linguistic study on Austronesian/ Australo-Polynesian/ Malayo-Polynesian languages. Written below is a short questionnaire and a partial and unofficial list of languages listed under the aforementioned families of language. One of
> the aims of this project is to make systematic comparison among various dialects/ languages in Southeast Asia and adjacent regions. I know this is a daring feat but I know this would be possible with your help. Your response will comprise a part of said study. If you think that your native language is included in the list, please inform me so I may add that to the list. Any corrections and suggestions are more than welcome. Your participation is highly appreciated and let me thank you in advance. If the moderators would allow, I would like to post my finished work here so that people would have an insight on linguistic diversity of Asian languages.
> 
> Note: If you know someone who speaks any of these languages, please invite them to join the forum.
> 
> 
> What is your country's national and official language/s? Is your national/official language derived from a single dialect or a compendium of various dialects?
> 
> What are the dialects/ languages spoken in your country? how many dialects do you speak? Rank your proficienecy from 1 to 3; the number 1 for advance, 2 for intermediate, 3 for basic.
> 
> Are there varieties in a single dialect?  What might be the reason behind this?
> 
> How does you dialect differ from the other dialects spoken near your area?
> 
> please provide a translation of this phrase in you native language an in your dialect/s: I am a _______ (FILIPINO/ MALAYSIAN/ INDONESIAN ETC)
> 
> 
> Western MALAYO-POLYNESIAN
> Bali
> Cebuano and its varieties/subdialects
> Chamorro
> Ilocano
> Indonesian
> Javanese
> Malagasy
> Malay
> Palauan
> Pampangan
> Sasak
> Tagalog or Filipino (an Austronesian language)
> Ivatan
> Formosan
> Aklanon
> Kankanay
> Ilonggo
> Tukang Besi (Indonesia)
> Kadazandusun (Borneo)
> Bahasa Malaysia/Bahasa Melayu
> Bahasa Indonesia
> 
> Central Group
> Tetum -East Timor
> Molocca (Malaku)
> Leti
> Seram Is: Amahei, Makariki, Ruta, Souhuku Koako languages
> AMBON : Tulehu, Tenga-Tenga, Tial, Liang, Waai languages (are these Haruku or Allang  languages?)


1.)Philippines/Pilipinas:  Tagalog is the national language also called "Filipino" or "Pilipino".The Tagalog language has same words with other dialects like in Bisaya,Bikol,Pampangga,Pangasinense, and other ethnic language like Dumagat.Tagalog is the most formal language in my country,since it was used widely in the center of trading areas in Manila and Batanggas even before pre-spanish time in this archipelago. 2.) Major dialects are Bisayanon(with sub group),Bikolnon(with sub-grp),Pampanga,Pangasinan and,Ilokanon.These dialects/languages are spoken in many parts of the archipelagther dialects are confined only in specific area and province and island.My proficiency in Tagalog is between advance and intermediate. 3.) Bisayanon and Bikolnon have varieties .these two dialects have many similarities and most of their words are also existing in Tagalog.Some scholars said Tagalog,Bisaya and Bikol belong to One language or has the same mother tongue thousand years ago.Dialectal differences from one region to another may be caused by changing lifestyles/beliefs,omitting some words/adding some words using the same root words.4.) although many words are the same, accents and words conjugations made these languages sounds differently some can be understood but most are not.5.) Isa akong Pilipino na Tagalog ang kaurian/ na tubong Tagalog( I am a Pilipino belonging to Tagalog group)


----------

